# Again evil withe police rasists against black little babies.



## PT111Pro

Texas Officer on Leave After Video Shows Him Pushing Teen - ABC News

Refusing to leave property that they definitely not belong to and was asked to leave. Refusing arrest, others jumping in and attack the police to prevent arrest of some pool-hookers, and the liberals are seeing only poor little black babies attacked by white racist police. What kind of society do they want to create? What would happen if this innocent little babies would occupy OBAMA, Bieden Nacy and the gangs pools. Would it be the same? Well - and the majority of the US citizens have never heard or don't know what the liberals Social Engineering is.

What I don't understand is, that this liberals are not able to be ashamed for themselves. Liberals are so pitiful and know no shame at all. The only thing that than the average liberals do is what they always do. If it becomes to obvious, they try to keep it silent. Don't talk about it hen they are not sure they are not among true liberals.


----------



## SailDesign

PT111Pro said:


> Texas Officer on Leave After Video Shows Him Pushing Teen - ABC News
> 
> Refusing to leave property that they definitely not belong to and was asked to leave. Refusing arrest, others jumping in and attack the police to prevent arrest of some pool-hookers, and the liberals are seeing only poor little black babies attacked by white racist police. What kind of society do they want to create? What would happen if this innocent little babies would occupy OBAMA, Bieden Nacy and the gangs pools. Would it be the same? Well - and the majority of the US citizens have never heard or don't know what the liberals Social Engineering is.
> 
> What I don't understand is, that this liberals are not able to be ashamed for themselves. Liberals are so pitiful and know no shame at all. The only thing that than the average liberals do is what they always do. If it becomes to obvious, they try to keep it silent. Don't talk about it hen they are not sure they are not among true liberals.


If you can side with that cop who knelt on the girl, then I don't particularly care what you think - you're wrong.

Liberal - and not going to be quiet.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

All this Liberal vs Conservative crap on every other thread has played out. But this is a gun forum and is to be expected. SMH

As for the situation in Texas, it was not good. I believe it may have gotten out of control on both sides but the cop in the middle of the incident was definitely not operating with a cool head from what I saw.


----------



## SailDesign

muckaleewarrior said:


> All this Liberal vs Conservative crap on every other thread has played out. But this is a gun forum and is to be expected. SMH
> 
> As for the situation in Texas, it was not good. I believe it may have gotten out of control on both sides but the cop in the middle of the incident was definitely not operating with a cool head from what I saw.


Ditto (on all counts, really)

I'm reserving judgement n the whys and wherefores of this thing until we really know what happened. Lots of he-said-she-said BS going on now.

But NO reason is sufficient to kneel on an unarmed 14 year-old in a bikini. NONE!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Yeah. Well...
What worries me is that we are headed for a society in which public places (like pools) are generally unsafe for ordinary, peaceable people. Instead, they will have been ceded to uncivil and uncontrolled 'teens, druggies, and gang-bangers (race, creed, and color unspecified), while the rich retreat to gated and patrolled enclaves with private facilities.

Don't believe me? Well, there are areas in our country where this is already happening. Until their recent deaths, Jean's ex-in-laws lived in exactly such a place. You couldn't get in through the gate and onto the grounds unless you were on that day's list of invitees. (That included even their own children.)

...And they weren't rich. Firmly middle class.


----------



## pic

Every time the police sat or ordered somebody down and don't move , they totally disobeyed the law. Got up and ran away, resisted, 

What the police needed , were a few more knees in backs. Not enough knees to go around was the problem.


----------



## paratrooper

What I saw, was police losing control of a situation. 

Come on......teens at a pool party? How tough was that?


----------



## TurboHonda

It reminded me of cat herding, with lots of after the fact demonizing and second guessing. My sympathy lies with the LEOs and their impossible job. The smart assed kids get their 15 minutes of fame and another 15 minutes next week, if they want it. Not so with the overloaded career policeman.


----------



## Cait43

Easy to make judgement from the video...... However since none of us was there from start to finish maybe we should temper our judgements... Just saying............

We all know the media picks and chooses what to show and report.............


----------



## desertman

Cait43:


> Easy to make judgement from the video...... However since none of us was there from start to finish maybe we should temper our judgements... Just saying............


Ya' know somethin' I think that's the best idea yet!


----------



## paratrooper

Cait43 said:


> Easy to make judgement from the video...... However since none of us was there from start to finish maybe we should temper our judgements... Just saying............
> 
> We all know the media picks and chooses what to show and report.............


Speaking for myself and myself only, what I watched on the video was nothing different than what I had encountered over and over for many, many years.

The simple fact that the officer drew his sidearm told me a lot. So much so, that I was able to form an opinion.


----------



## tony pasley

The video leaves out a lot of what led up to LEO being called and what they saw apon arrival. Five years ago I would have said drawing his weapon on the teenage boys approaching him was out of line but today it is different I can't say I was not there.


----------



## desertman

paratrooper:


> The simple fact that the officer drew his sidearm told me a lot. So much so, that I was able to form an opinion.


Have to agree with you there. When I think of some of the shit that a lot of my friends and I did when we were teens where the cops were called. Things like fights and brawls that occurred at high school dances and sporting events which often spilled out onto the streets. None of the cops ever drew their weapons, sometimes out of town departments were called in to assist and "billy" clubs were raised but that's about it. The crowd would usually scatter and the cops could only apprehend a few (most of us including yours truly got away). They would usually take the ones they caught into the police station. The parents were called and the kids received a good sound thrashing from them. About the only time anyone got arrested was if there was any property damage which did happen on occasion. Such as one incident after a dance where a fight broke out in the local pizza shop. A bunch of tables and chairs were broken, a vending machine was damaged and one person went flying through the plate glass window. You get a group of 14 and 15 year old kids with their bellies full of liquor and beer, thinking that they are "hot shit" and lot of things begin to happen. Funny thing is nobody really knew what started it, all of a sudden everyone and I mean everyone was fighting. That was some night! Never did make the news only the local paper.


----------



## PT111Pro

ash on my head, 
mea culpa - mea culpa - mea maxima culpa.


----------



## paratrooper

I'll be the first to admit that things have changed quite a bit within the last few years or so. When a police officer gives an order and it's dismissed or ignored by those receiving it, things are going to get real bad, real fast. Right or wrong (verbal directives), it's never a good thing to ignore them and people are going to end up being dead. 

And, I don't see an easy answer or solution in the near future. I see a lot of things occurring and it's not gonna be good. The disrespect will continue to ramp up and the boiling point will come and many will pay the price.....on both sides of the issue.


----------



## PT111Pro

Sorry wrong treat


----------



## tony pasley

After seeing a extended version of what happened, if she were my daughter she would have got her butt busted when I got her home and made to apologize to the officer in person and on facebook and youtube. She was give a chance to leave the area she didn't she was told to lie face down she would not. the boys coming up on the officer while dealing with a spoiled brat.


----------



## desertman

paratrooper:


> I'll be the first to admit that things have changed quite a bit within the last few years or so. When a police officer gives an order and it's dismissed or ignored by those receiving it, things are going to get real bad, real fast. Right or wrong (verbal directives), it's never a good thing to ignore them and people are going to end up being dead.


Fortunately for me I grew up in a small town where everybody knew everybody, my uncle was a cop and I knew every cop on the force and their kids. Probably why a lot of us got away with the crap that we did. Mostly caused by underage drinking. The cops were mostly interested in who was buying the liquor and beer for us. We'd never tell. I just thank God I gave up all that shit shortly after high school. A lot of my friends never grew up and you know what? They have nothing to show for it. What a waste.


----------



## CW

Maybe next time the police should just stay silent......

and throw a gator in the pool.

Then PETA goes bezerk....


----------



## paratrooper

The Latest on pool incident: Officer in video resigns

Sad that he chose to resign.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

One more piece of crap cop off the force. That's great!


----------



## PT111Pro

Police: "Would you please leave here you are trespassing"?
Girl: "Fuck U"
Police:" I have to evict you if you don't leafe"
Girl: "My boyfriend already makes a video and if you touch me we sell the Video to GMA TV fore $25 000. and you and your family loos your job.

I don't know but 15 years ago one cop was enough to end that madness. He only had to show not even leave the car. The youngsters would slowly take off and leave. Today they call their social workers and the TV station, being aware to go by with murderer that way. Something had changed and not to the better. 
Today they build police traps, sell the videos to the liberal medias and others screaming something about "crap cop" and not even being ashamed.

I hope and pray very hard, that exactly that people, that call police officers that try to protect the law, other peoples properties and even sometimes lifes by endangering their own life a peace of crap, become very soon the need of their own medicine. It ids really unbelievable how much hate and low live emotions that liberal media can create in people. 

If it's the own life and property than it is different. Me and my kind is the new order. I wonder if they call the police than a peace of crap too, when they have to call police for protection. My they should be responded by the cotton ball police. 

Police officers that but their live on the line even for the low lifes in town, doesn't really deserve to be called peace of crap. Actually no one deserves to be called crap, not even that irresponsible teens with their parents that mau be have traped the police for the money of the video clip. But like I said, they are not even ashamed anymore.

It is so sad.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

muckaleewarrior said:


> One more piece of crap cop off the force. That's great!


Rush to judgment?


----------



## PT111Pro

> Angelina Olvera A resident of the area posted this, get your facts straight
> 
> Michael Cory Quattrin
> Facebook friends and family - PLEASE HELP! That (now viral) video of the officer in McKinney subduing a girl in a bathing suit was in OUR neighborhood. The situation was NOT what is being reported&#8230;
> 
> A DJ setup in a public space next to the private pool in our neighborhood on Friday and played loud explicit (F-bomb) music for multiple hours (it is unclear if he was invited by a resident as no one has claimed responsibility). The teenagers (both black and white) were being brought into our neighborhood by the carload because the DJ was tweeting out invites to a "pool party" for $15 (obviously unauthorized by our neighborhood). The teens began fighting with each other and pushing their way into our private pool. Some were jumping our fence. The security guard was accosted when he tried to stop the beginnings of this mob scene. Some residents who live around the park/pool area tried to come out and settle things down. The teens started yelling racial slurs at our neighbors and started assaulting people and property (throwing bottles at cars and attacking a mother at the pool with 3 young children). The first officer on the scene was by himself. At that time, the party had grown to a large, aggressive crowd. As the officer arrived, many teens started running through our neighborhood. Many of the teens were being very aggressive and yelling at the officers as more arrived.
> 
> This was a very dangerous situation for the officers AND the teens/residents not involved. The news media has refused to hear the neighborhood's side of this story. The video being distributed is only a very small segment of what happened. This information being distributed by the media and others is extremely distorted and in some cases outright lies.
> 
> PLEASE HELP US STOP THE BROADCASTING OF THIS IGNORANCE. The media is trying to make it look like our neighborhood is a white's only, racist area. Anyone who has spent even a few minutes in our area knows this is an outright LIE.
> 
> The unfortunate result is that our neighbors are now being threatened. We have also had cars and property in and around the park area vandalized this weekend. Unfortunately, the press and social media are trying to enflame the situation.
> 
> I am asking for your help for my family and my neighbor's safety&#8230;PLEASE, PLEASE do not rebroadcast any of these lies.
> Like · Reply · 44 · 8 hrs
> 9 Replies ·


https://www.facebook.com/angelina.olvera1?fref=ufi


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Rush to judgment?


Ask the cop. He's the one that quit just like that. Maybe he's a forum member? He's got plenty of posting time now if so.


----------



## PT111Pro

I wonder, when I read what really happen (I posted #24 one statement of may that I found from people that actually were there) how that madness for the liberals with their media will end?
Sooner or later it goes really out of hands especially when the police don't protect anymore. They will have no other choice sooner or later. This unseen and brutal hate and racism spread 24/7 by liberal and their media will soon cost the life of people. Very soon there will be protection shots fired. People will have to do that no doubt. That for sure and it will not take long until it happen. How many people have to die this time for the liberals? A serious and honest question.


----------



## paratrooper

Obviously, I don't agree that he handled the situation correctly, but no one got hurt and no one was killed. 

It's just a bit strange that he resigned so quickly.


----------



## SailDesign

PT111Pro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/angelina.olvera1?fref=ufi


I thought that was published by the liberal press to stop people from knowing the Real Truth....

or, in other words, how do you know that was really posted by someone who lives there?


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Oh lord. Here comes the Liberal vs Comservative mention for the umpteenth time. SMH


----------



## SailDesign

muckaleewarrior said:


> Oh lord. Here comes the Liberal vs Comservative mention for the umpteenth time. SMH


Not really - just me poking PT111 with a blunt stick.


----------



## tony pasley

paratrooper said:


> Obviously, I don't agree that he handled the situation correctly, but no one got hurt and no one was killed.
> 
> It's just a bit strange that he resigned so quickly.


His job was toast because of a brat that would not comply with lawful directions given and 2 boys rushing up at him while dealing with her. He will be protecting his life and fellow officer by quiting, because the race pimps would not stop.


----------



## pic

I heard he quit, took a new job at the ZOO , he was offered double his salary JUST TO ROUND UP THE LOOSE ANIMALS


----------



## pic

He may not have handled the situation as a professional. 

BUT, did you see that fall n roll he executed. That was one of the best I've seen.


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> He may not have handled the situation as a professional.
> 
> BUT, did you see that fall n roll he executed. That was one of the best I've seen.


I thought he'd done it on purpose to dodge something at first. Classic (apart from the dropped flashlight)


----------



## Tip

muckaleewarrior said:


> One more piece of crap cop off the force. That's great!


Officer of the year to crap cop in one easy video????


----------



## pic

Back in my old stomping grounds, roch ny,
There were a bunch of cops that believed in law and order and did more than a few "questionable" things to drug dealers (real and suspected) as well as other suspected criminals in the city. Crime dropped to nearly nothing as the word was out on the street that the federally funded HIT Squad would come after you and kick your A$$ if they (the squad) even **thought** you committed a crime. After a number of investigations they were disbanded and crime soared in the City of Rochester once more.


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> Back in my old stomping grounds, roch ny,
> There were a bunch of cops that believed in law and order and did more than a few "questionable" things to drug dealers (real and suspected) as well as other suspected criminals in the city. Crime dropped to nearly nothing as the word was out on the street that the federally funded HIT Squad would come after you and kick your A$$ if they (the squad) even **thought** you committed a crime. After a number of investigations they were disbanded and crime soared in the City of Rochester once more.


But does the end justify the means....?


----------



## Tip

SailDesign said:


> But does the end justify the means....?


"HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT"

Do the ends justify the means......?

It's a two way street.


----------



## pic

It's not a perfect world, this is what happens when a perfect world is created.

Crime rate in Rochester, New York (NY): murders, rapes, robberies, assaults, burglaries, thefts, auto thefts, arson, law enforcement employees, police officers statistics


----------



## desertman

pic:


> It's not a perfect world, this is what happens when a perfect world is created.


Thank God they passed the "SAFE ACT". Feel any safer? I'm glad I don't live in New York State.


----------



## paratrooper

There are times when you need to more or less improvise on the spot, to insure that things work out the way you want them to.

It may not always be "by the book", but more times than not, they came close. The more time you have on the job, the more you come to realize that there are ways that are more efficient and effective than the standard scribe.

It really is all about *CONTROL*......from start to finish.


----------



## pic

Immigration -- Hey, Look! A Cop Yelling at a Black Girl in a Bikini! | Human Events


----------



## Popeye77

I agree with Tony when she got home there would would be heck to pay. Not physical but those kids need an "education".


----------



## TAPnRACK

Great article Pic.


----------



## SailDesign

OK - it's not the world's best joke, but it made me laugh...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sorry: Neither relevant nor funny.


The last time I heard of people trying to keep other people from voting, it was the New Black Panthers, using intimidation to keep Whites from the polls in the first Obama election.

The last time I heard of cops trying to keep Blacks from voting, it was during the deep-south Freedom Rides of the late 50s and early 60s. That's a long, long time ago.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry: Neither relevant nor funny.


 
At least it isn't <gasp> politically correct.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> At least it isn't <gasp> politically correct.


Um, yes, it is: Bad, nasty White folks doin' everything they can to keep the Black folks down.

It's not only Politically Correct, it's also calumny...just like almost all other PC bullpuckey.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, yes, it is: Bad, nasty White folks doin' everything they can to keep the Black folks down.
> 
> It's not only Politically Correct, it's also calumny...just like almost all other PC bullpuckey.


Calumny? not in my book.

As for PC-ness, it is only non-PC when it doesn't fit YOUR politics....


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> Calumny? not in my book.
> 
> As for PC-ness, it is only non-PC when it doesn't fit YOUR politics....


Um, Steve, try to hold the _ad hominem_ comments down, please. It doesn't become you.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, Steve, try to hold the _ad hominem_ comments down, please. It doesn't become you.


Not intended _ad hom_ - should have gone with "ONE'S OWN" but it sounded pseud-ish.


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> OK - it's not the world's best joke, but it made me laugh...
> 
> This is a cartoon, but not all cartoons are funny !


----------



## Goldwing

:


SailDesign said:


> OK - it's not the world's best joke, but it made me laugh...
> 
> View attachment 1305


That would make a handsome neck tattoo for you!:mrgreen

GW


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - it's not the world's best joke, but it made me laugh...
> 
> This is a cartoon, but not all cartoons are funny !
> View attachment 1307
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that one IS funny. On a number of levels...
Click to expand...


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that one IS funny. On a number of levels...
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny , it's an embarrassment to the administration.
> Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny , it's an embarrassment to the administration.
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's funny is that only right-wingers think that is how the administration thinks.
Click to expand...


----------



## pic

This is not a pack of cigarettes, why lie about it,lol. 
Obama should just say,,, yes I smoked a frickin cigarette


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's funny is that only right-wingers think that is how the administration thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> How does the administration think ???
Click to expand...


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the administration think ???
> 
> 
> 
> Not like that. How do YOU think they think?
Click to expand...


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not like that. How do YOU think they think?
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly , neither of us know. Lol.
> 
> But I would judge their policies or thinking based on their actions .
> 
> The actions have been.....?
> 
> :smt028:smt028
Click to expand...


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly , neither of us know. Lol.
> 
> But I would judge their policies or thinking based on their actions .
> 
> The actions have been.....?
> 
> :smt028:smt028
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!
> 
> Their actions have been no worse than the previous government's, really. Just different. Here's an interesting article on (some aspects of) it:
> 
> Deportations Under Obama vs. Bush: Who Deported More Immigrants? | The New Republic
> 
> Edit: Here's another interestingh one...
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/10/02/u-s-deportations-of-immigrants-reach-record-high-in-2013/
> 
> More edit (sheesh!) Is something messed up with the quoting system in here today? Seems backwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!
> 
> Their actions have been no worse than the previous government's, really. Just different. Here's an interesting article on (some aspects of) it:
> 
> Deportations Under Obama vs. Bush: Who Deported More Immigrants? | The New Republic
> 
> Edit: Here's another interestingh one...
> 
> U.S. deportations of immigrants reach record high in 2013 | Pew Research Center
> 
> More edit (sheesh!) Is something messed up with the quoting system in here today? Seems backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh believe me , I hear ya. I didn't need to click on the links, maybe later though.
> 
> I don't think any major plan to effectively lock down the southern border would be effective.
> 
> The only effective plan IMO would be to invade and land grab enough territory to eliminate the already constructed tunnels, river crossings, the underground enter structural system is most likely , far beyond what we perceive as primitive.
> You'd be knocking out the drug trafficking , along with establishing a new immigration front. We wouldn't have to watch the illegals swim back across to safety waving good bye til tonight or tomorrow .
> 
> The next question is what gives us the right to land grab?
> One look at the USA 's drug problem, with Mexico supplying over 90% of the drugs , gives us that right.
> 
> Gotta go , can't spell check, doesn't seem to help me anyway, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldwing

SailDesign said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it's funny is that only right-wingers think that is how the administration thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in how you think that the Obama administration thinks. What do you see that we don't, exactly?
> 
> GW
Click to expand...


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in how you think that the Obama administration thinks. What do you see that we don't, exactly?
> 
> GW
> 
> 
> 
> Partly see pic's answer, and partly I just see them with more kindly eyes than you do - since I voted them in with an eye to other policies. I think he's been a damned good Prez until he signed up for Arctic drilling... I am WELL aware that I'm in a minority here.
Click to expand...


----------



## desertman

pic:


> The only effective plan IMO would be to invade and land grab enough territory to eliminate the already constructed tunnels, river crossings, the underground enter structural system is most likely way beyond what we perceive as primitive.


We don't even have to do any of that, all we need do is turn off the spigot. No jobs, no benefits, no privileges, no political representation, no social services, nothing. Any and all material to be printed along with all broadcasts both TV and radio in English. They will self deport. After all in order obtain citizenship two of the requirements are to be able to read write and understand the English language along with having a means to support one's self.



> No other country on Earth allows foreigners to come in illegally, work illegally, steal jobs from it's citizens, break laws, commit crimes (serious crimes!), evade taxes, etc. etc. etc. And there are no rational reasons why we should either. There are only political reasons, and they aren't rational. There's a war coming unless the gov't stops the flow and sends them ALL back to their home.


----------



## SailDesign

desertman said:


> pic:
> 
> We don't even have to do any of that, all we need do is turn off the spigot. No jobs, no benefits, no privileges, no political representation, no social services, nothing. Any and all material to be printed along with all broadcasts both TV and radio in English. They will self deport. After all in order obtain citizenship two of the requirements are to be able to read write and understand the English language along with having a means to support one's self.


Amazingly, I do agree with most of that.



> No other country on Earth allows foreigners to come in illegally, work illegally, steal jobs from it's citizens, break laws, commit crimes (serious crimes!), evade taxes, etc. etc. etc. And there are no rational reasons why we should either. There are only political reasons, and they aren't rational. There's a war coming unless the gov't stops the flow and sends them ALL back to their home.


That I will just ask you to listen to the news from Italy or Greece. They take in THOUSANDS of refugees from Africa, and the European Union with the exception of Britain is taking them in and making sure they are cared for. The "break laws, commit crimes" part I don't think they allow any more than they allow their own citizens to do so.


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> pic:
> 
> We don't even have to do any of that, all we need do is turn off the spigot. No jobs, no benefits, no privileges, no political representation, no social services, nothing. Any and all material to be printed along with all broadcasts both TV and radio in English. They will self deport. After all in order obtain citizenship two of the requirements are to be able to read write and understand the English language along with having a means to support one's self.


I was going after the drug smuggling also. The ole two for one. I think the cartels have a lot of control in regards to government corruption.
:smt1099


----------



## desertman

SailDesign:


> That I will just ask you to listen to the news from Italy or Greece. They take in THOUSANDS of refugees from Africa, and the European Union with the exception of Britain is taking them in and making sure they are cared for.


If their immigration policies allow for that than I'm guessing that it would be legal in those countries. In this country it is illegal to cross the border and take up permanent residency without becoming a citizen or obtaining a green card of which we have legal channels to do so. These invaders choose to ignore all that and basically push themselves to the front of the line. Ahead of all those who have immigrated and are in the process of immigrating here legally. They then have the nerve to demand rights and privileges along with political representation. Of which there are too many politicians in this country and those who support them willing to give it to them. The United States of America can not become the worlds dumping ground for the entire world's indigent population. It is simply unsustainable. There's just not enough to go around to accomplish this without bankrupting and impoverishing every man, women, and child who legally resides in this country today. We certainly do not want this country to become like Italy and especially not like Greece. Who's economy I believe is on the verge of collapse. Unfortunately in the United States we too are taking care of and taking good care of those who choose to violate our immigration laws.

*These invaders are nothing more than a means to an end.* The more people that are dependent on government, the more government will control and enslave them. It will get to the point where there will be more "takers" than "makers". The quality of life as we know it today will be gone. Soon the whole shit house will collapse. This is the main reason I believe that there are those in government who wish to abolish our 2nd Amendment rights. There will indeed be a revolution and it won't be pretty. All of the detestable, loathsome politicians who are responsible for this are aware of it and are only concerned about their own worthless little hides in the event of a revolution.

Some say that if that were to happen that all of us Americans armed with our little pea shooters could never take on the military. What makes them so sure that the military would not turn their weapons on those who have ordered them to go destroy their own neighborhoods, obliterating their homes and killing their own family and friends in the process? What would they have left to come home to? There are many people who are in the military both on active duty and retired that I'm sure would be on the side of those who are revolting. Including those who are in law enforcement. This by the way is the main purpose of the 2nd Amendment. I will never trust those who are out to destroy it.


----------



## desertman

pic:


> I was going after the drug smuggling also. The ole two for one. I think the cartels have a lot of control in regards to government corruption.


The war on drugs, I'm afraid will never be won as long as there is a demand there will always be someone willing to supply it. People are manufacturing and growing that shit in their own homes. There are meth labs in every state in the country along with growing operations. Just as there was bathtub gin during prohibition. Which by the way was an abject failure. Then there's the abuse of prescription drugs. No doubt about it though sealing our borders couldn't hurt. Drug addiction and abuse is indeed a major problem, how to solve it I just do not know.


----------



## pic

Y


desertman said:


> pic:
> 
> The war on drugs, I'm afraid will never be won as long as there is a demand there will always be someone willing to supply it. People are manufacturing and growing that shit in their own homes. There are meth labs in every state in the country along with growing operations. Just as there was bathtub gin during prohibition. Which by the way was an abject failure. Then there's the abuse of prescription drugs. No doubt about it though sealing our borders couldn't hurt. Drug addiction and abuse is indeed a major problem, how to solve it I just do not know.


I agree as long as the demand is there we will never eliminate the problem..
But I believe we could Sure put a hell of a dent into the SUPPLY . 
The Mexican people are just begging for help, they live in fear, politicians can not run for office without getting killed. The police are corrupt.

We are looking at another terrorist group just at our borders. Funny thing about the border , there is none. The drug gangs are already here. There is drug gang related shootings everyday, every night.

The Devils at our doorstep and we've been letting them in

Mexican Drug Cartels Have Infiltrated All Of These US Cities - Business Insider


----------



## desertman

pic:
I'm with you 100% :smt023


----------



## bullet1234

Just another disrespecting of authority by blackutes & sooner or later
someone will die because police are getting tired of being set out to 
dry when they are just doing what they are paid to do is *UP HOLD THE LAW*. If you can take the punishment do not to the crime.
I have not feelings for the law breaker, they deserve what ever they get.
The rule of law is to protect society; break the law; suffer the results.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bullet1234 said:


> ...blackutes...


Who dat?


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Who dat?


Yutes! Did you never watch My Cousin Vinnie...?


----------



## SailDesign

bullet1234 said:


> Just another disrespecting of authority by blackutes & sooner or later
> someone will die because police are getting tired of being set out to
> dry when they are just doing what they are paid to do is *UP HOLD THE LAW*. If you can take the punishment do not to the crime.
> I have not feelings for the law breaker, they deserve what ever they get.
> The rule of law is to protect society; break the law; suffer the results.


And yet, strict obediance and immediately-punishable disobedience is perilously close to the Police State that 2A is supposed to defend us from..... Where's the tipping point, in your view?


----------



## TurboHonda

SailDesign said:


> And yet, strict obediance and immediately-punishable disobedience is perilously close to the Police State that 2A is supposed to defend us from..... Where's the tipping point, in your view?


Words of wisdom, Lloyd. Words of wisdom.


----------



## SailDesign

TurboHonda said:


> Words of wisdom, Lloyd. Words of wisdom.


Lloyd? Reference disconnect.


----------



## TurboHonda

SailDesign said:


> Lloyd? Reference disconnect.


I saw My Cousin Vinnie. You apparently didn't see The Shining.


----------



## paratrooper

All this talk of pretzels is making me really thirsty. :drinkers:


----------



## SailDesign

TurboHonda said:


> I saw My Cousin Vinnie. You apparently didn't see The Shining.


That would be correct. 
I did a quick google on that, and found the scene.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> Yutes! Did you never watch My Cousin Vinnie...?


Oh... Yutes...
Yeah, I know what yutes is. I wuz a yute once.
(But I never metcher cuzzin Vinnie.)


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> And yet, strict obediance and immediately-punishable disobedience is perilously close to the Police State that 2A is supposed to defend us from..... Where's the tipping point, in your view?


Open your eyes and wallow in the slop created as a product of a ruling liberal party


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> Open your eyes and wallow in the slop created as a product of a ruling liberal party


You're missing the point there, pic. 

A lot of "obey and you won't be shot" has been said here over the past few months (Ferguson, Baltimore, etc.) but if you take that to the extreme, we have a police state. I have also read (not sure where...) that 2A is our only protection against such a thing happening.

So at what point do you say "We have a Police State here" vs "We have nicely behaved citizens?" The difference is VERY small.


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> You're missing the point there, pic.
> 
> A lot of "obey and you won't be shot" has been said here over the past few months (Ferguson, Baltimore, etc.) but if you take that to the extreme, we have a police state. I have also read (not sure where...) that 2A is our only protection against such a thing happening.
> 
> So at what point do you say "We have a Police State here" vs "We have nicely behaved citizens?" The difference is VERY small.


I'm probably missing the point, not the first time ,lol.
Won't be the last :smt033


----------



## desertman

SailDesign:


> A lot of "obey and you won't be shot" has been said here over the past few months (Ferguson, Baltimore, etc.) but if you take that to the extreme, we have a police state. I have also read (not sure where...) that 2A is our only protection against such a thing happening.


You're comin' around Sail!


----------



## SailDesign

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> You're comin' around Sail!


Au contraire, mon ami - you are. :smt033


----------



## desertman

SailDesign:


> Au contraire, mon ami - you are.


Oh no! Maybe it's the Arizona heat or lack of water!


----------



## paratrooper

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> Oh no! Maybe it's the Arizona heat or lack of water!


I've been told it's a dry heat.


----------



## desertman

paratrooper:


> I've been told it's a dry heat.


I'll have to get one of those T-shirts with two skeletons sitting in lawn chairs. One says to the other: "But it's a dry heat". One of my favorite bands is "Canned Heat". No kidding. No wonder I love Arizona!


----------



## TurboHonda

paratrooper said:


> I've been told it's a dry heat.


Right. So are the burners on your cook stove.


----------



## paratrooper

I'll take a dry heat over high humidity any day of the week. 

For those of you that live in high humidity areas, I don't know how (or why) you do it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

paratrooper said:


> ...For those of you that live in high humidity areas, I don't know how (or why) you do it.


We like snow.
We like the successive changing of the seasons.
We like the very green scenery, everywhere we look.

We used to live in Southern California.
Before that, I lived in New York City, and Jean lived in Chicago.
And before that, I lived in small-town Long Island (back when there was small-town Long Island).
We know the difference. We like it better, here in the Great NorthWet.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We like snow.
> We like the successive changing of the seasons.
> We like the very green scenery, everywhere we look.
> 
> We used to live in Southern California.
> Before that, I lived in New York City, and Jean lived in Chicago.
> And before that, I lived in small-town Long Island (back when there was small-town Long Island).
> We know the difference. We like it better, here in the Great NorthWet.


And the North-East (currently 86% humidity, set to rise today to 90%+)

Luckily, I happen to have a handy ocean nearby to cool off in, as does Steve.


----------



## desertman

Steve M1911A1:


> Before that, I lived in New York City, and Jean lived in Chicago.


Oh my God, New York City and Chicago? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

desertman said:


> Steve M1911A1:
> 
> Oh my God, New York City and Chicago? Say it ain't so!


It's OK... It was a long, long time ago.
We're much better now.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I'll take a dry heat over high humidity any day of the week.
> 
> For those of you that live in high humidity areas, I don't know how (or why) you do it.


Humidity levels that are to low , can be just as bad as humidity levels that are to high.

Your main concern should be the humidity levels in your home.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The humility level in our home is quite high. :smt083

I don't want to appear either racist or Politically Correct, but I must note that both of the wood-stoves which keep us warm and dry during the winter are Black! :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman

pic:


> Your main concern should be the humidity levels in your home.


Ya' gotta' go out sometime. Besides unless you've got an indoor range you can't blow off a few rounds inside your home for ventilation. Nothing worse than to walk out your front door pouring with sweat when it's only 80% out.


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The humility level in our home is quite high. :smt083
> 
> I don't want to appear either racist or Politically Correct, but I must note that both of the wood-stoves which keep us warm and dry during the winter are Black! :mrgreen:


Life is a long lesson in humility.

You may have to add moisture to the air ,,,when them there wood stoves are cranking.
Being black , they don't need to be cleaned as often, the soot blends perfectly :smt083


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> pic:
> 
> Ya' gotta' go out sometime. Besides unless you've got an indoor range you can't blow off a few rounds inside your home for ventilation. Nothing worse than to walk out your front door pouring with sweat when it's only 80% out.


I really like the high humidity outdoors, I get to sweat out those unwanted toxins. ,lol.
What are the outdoor humidity levels in ZONA?


----------

